# The Truth



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

Bagging my 99 Beetle the right way. Enjoy the progress. Big thanks to Keith at Nfamus for the work.
http://www.nfamusairsuspension.com/
Got the rear end all torn out and started modifying the rear section to clear the underside of the car and the gas tank and the exhaust.



















































_Modified by ebrunn at 3:33 AM 6-5-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: The Truth (ebrunn)*

yesssssssss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: The Truth (ryanmiller)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's nice to see a build that's more than bolt-in struts and some plumbing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The Truth (Afazz)*

This should be interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

oh snap. Now what beetle is this?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*

in for the progress.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

get it done man!


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

little more done today. Cutting the section out really cleared up some room and let the wheel tuck much more. Muffer is cut out as well. Need to get a smaller one so there isnt any problem with the bag getting too hot.










































_Modified by ebrunn at 3:32 AM 6-5-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

what size wheel are you looking to eventually run? just wondering as you will eventually run out of room inside the fender.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice progress man. 
Killer work!


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Prolly just 18's.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need to come check this out


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

daaaammmmnnn. amazing fab work and welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

awesome
are from dfwminis?
i wanna see how low you get the front


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW, the beetles around here lately have been more than impressive. Next level ish right here!


----------



## mk4lifeson (Sep 22, 2007)

can't wait to see this.
I've heard a lot of good things about keith from nfamus.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_awesome
are from dfwminis?
i wanna see how low you get the front









yeah, i'm on their.

_Quote, originally posted by *mk4lifeson* »_
I've heard a lot of good things about keith from nfamus.

Like the thread title says.....



_Modified by ebrunn at 3:33 AM 6-5-2009_


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk4lifeson)*

welding looks really nice, the whole reinforcing is freakin sweet!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow!!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

whaaat!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

nice welds... 











_Modified by darkk at 12:57 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

woww! i'm impressed.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

wow, im watching this!


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

didnt think the rear was a problem on the mk4.. seems the rear can always be slammed on the ground..

what plans do you have for the front ?


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_didnt think the rear was a problem on the mk4.. seems the rear can always be slammed on the ground..

what plans do you have for the front ?

There were a few places that the cross member(if thats what its called







) was having clearance issues. So Keith just fab'd a new bar to go across.
Was gonna just put a Slam RE-5 on the rear, but now with the extra space we can prolly use a bigger bag.
Looking at possible getting those Mason Tech plates to center the wheel as well.
The front is gonna be Aerosports over my struts I have on there now. Prolly c-notch whatever can be notched.


_Modified by ebrunn at 12:49 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ebrunn)*

What stuts do you have up front?


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

Stock


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

So you just going to shave down the spring cup and stick it on there?
Do you think thats going to grant you the amount you LOW you want?


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_So you just going to shave down the spring cup and stick it on there?
Do you think thats going to grant you the amount you LOW you want?

Yeah, we were just gonna mod them and see what that gives us. Was gonna use the Easy street struts bags but they are on back order from the factory for like 4 months.
Question I had:
We cut of the stock exhaust and want to put a smaller one on. Does anybody have any ideas on what I could put on there? Want it to sound pretty stock. No ri*cer mufflers.
_Modified by ebrunn at 1:04 PM 6-5-2009_



_Modified by ebrunn at 1:11 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

time for a side exhaust








well im interested to see how low you can get on these...ES struts/bags SUCK as far as getting really low..IMO and i know a few others might back me up on that. Then again i'm coming from MKIV world i dont know what kind of results it'd yield on a NB.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ Then again i'm coming from MKIV world i dont know what kind of results it'd yield on a NB.

same as any other mkIV. 
Quick thought, if your going through all the work on the rear beam, why not just extend the legs rather then using plates like mason tech.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
same as any other mkIV. 
Quick thought, if your going through all the work on the rear beam, why not just extend the legs rather then using plates like mason tech.

Sorta under a little bit on a time frame. Gotta go back to Minnesota for my hockey league







. Gonna come back in the fall and Keith and I are gonna talk about doing that.
Yea you can pull it back to get it centered when its down but then when it lifts it throws it way off again the same amount. You really need to raise that front mount up, ALOT to get it right.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ya i just wasnt sure because it could "look" lower because of the way their fenders flare.
Did you ever play varsity or house leagues in duncanville/arlington area?
Or for any schools in Dallas?
i played for about ~6yrs till i broke my ankle at a game and had to get surgery
/threadjack


_Modified by Still Fantana at 1:22 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I know of a set of easy street front for sale in the Houston/Austin area if you want to play with modifying them. You don't seem to have a problem that fabricating








here's if you want to play around








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4301277


_Modified by passat_98 at 11:38 AM 6-5-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ebrunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_Sorta under a little bit on a time frame.

got ya. Just throwing ideas out there since you have it all apart right now. 
p.s. Another red beetle on air, i'll be interested in seeing the final car.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Did you ever play varsity or house leagues in duncanville/arlington area?
Or for any schools in Dallas?
i played for about ~6yrs till i broke my ankle at a game and had to get surgery
/threadjack


I played HS up in Minnesota but I just mainly just ref down here. Ref games at Duncanville alot.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

now start modding the front end. and get it on the ground


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

Working on seeing where we can put the bag mounts for the rear right now.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

wow this nice build came out of nowhere ,freaking awesome fabrication work there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to see what you guys doing for the front,completely tubular subframe?


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Truth (ebrunn)*

i just want to say you suck








i will definitely be watching this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i am waiting for a few final pieces to start this on my wagon. we are going to extend the beam tho at the same time. may also do a little cutting to make it sit even all the way around. i am not a fan of rake and believe the rear should be just as laid out as the front. 
pic of what we mocked up on my parts car. there is no beam in car pictured, just seeing how high the wheel will go before "cutting" is needed







the wheel is a 19x8.5 with a 235/35 tire on it. off my mk5


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: The Truth (85vrcoupe)*

how much are you going extend by?


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

those welds are pro as ****


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: The Truth (ebrunn)*

tha truth....you haz it


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: The Truth (dirtrida274)*

very nice. i would like to see where this goes... i am all for stance and if you get your fronts as nice as your rears then you win hands down!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice!! looks like i know have a better idea on gettin my dub on the ground in the back


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rizzles_dub)*

do werk!! 
i like where this is going... 
how are you going to counter act for having the wheel move too far forward? 
I hope the front can match the drop in the rear as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I hope the front can match the drop in the rear as well.[B/]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

i was also wondering that after lookin at my setup. i still have the plastic liner in and im layin the axle assembly on uni body with a 225/40/18 and it doesnt rub anywhere. but its only another 1/4"-3/8" before it does. maybe extend the axle setup on the sides?


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

i will have to figure out exactly what one inch extended will add for drop after it swings up and forward. i dont think it will even give me a full inch. and im around 2.5" from the ground to the brackets for the rear assembly... hmmm


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

I think we need some new front struts. The stocks are bottoming out way too early and its not even tucking tire. I have the Aerosport coilovers already, what could I get to work?


_Modified by ebrunn at 7:47 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

Fk coilovers, B&Gs should do the trick..OG Weitec coils,
or you are start paying for a bag/strut assembled set up.

At some point i knew this was going to be a part of this thread.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yeah, I figured that as well. Any specific FK's I should look at?


_Modified by ebrunn at 8:02 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

uhmm.. i'll have to let someone else chime in on that i dont want to be wrong.
I have OG weitec fully body thread coilovers up front


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

ight no problem, thanks for your help.
What am I generally looking price wise for the new coilovers? Would it be cost effective just to breakdown and buy the bagyards?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

U said the BY word, Andrew will be in shortly















Uhmmm it depends i'm sure you could find coilovers in the classifieds for a lesser price. But if you just want new then ya it'd be easier to go BY or just a new set of coilovers depending upon what you are looking for....


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

You seem quite talented in the custom fabbing department. Have you thought about welding some strut housings and using Koni inserts?


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll thinking about finishing the rear, going home, ordering the bagyards, and doing the front in the fall. Dont want to rush things. Looking to get back for my hockey league.










_Modified by ebrunn at 8:48 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (glimark)*

For the work skills you have do custom struts. 
19's are a bit big for what you want, BUT if you're going all the way with this you can proly raise your motor and get some extra clearance, and take it to the next level raise subframe as well. 
As far as FKs go. Any of them will work. That's all up to you, BUT with a coilover setup you're not going to be as low as you want w/ 19s. 
Even with bagyards, or mason tech struts, you wont be going as low as you need to... 
Most bags are about 5" in diameter, they always have to be above the tire otherwise there may be clerance issues. 
This is a beetle so there isnt much you can play with as far as wide wheels and lowness since the fender wells are plastic. 
So i was thinking you can use Universal Chapman struts and just make the lower mount fit. The bag its much smaller in diamater, it uses a sleeve bag, just like the rear would, this will give you the extra clearance b/w the wheel and bag to possibly put it next to it like a coilover. 
I hope i'm making sense over here.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yeah, that makes sense.
So get some of these?
http://www.suicidedoors.com/st...t-kit 
Would you trust the bag that are on them?


_Modified by ebrunn at 12:42 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

You need to make sure you get an airstrut capable of being mounted as a Macpherson strut. Regular air shocks, and even some of those chapman kits, shouldn't be used as a macpherson strut because they could bend.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

ordered this mcpherson universal front strut kit today








Rear is almost there. Got the bottom mounts all done and top prolly tomorrow. Had some extra room so we stepped up to the slam rs-6 from the 5.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hmm i wonder how that will work out ..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

Curious as well, the bags are awfully big for our application it seems.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Curious as well, the bags are awfully big for our application it seems.



thats what i was thinking.. even bags like the chapmans (sleeves) balloon out alot when inflated..


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty sure its the same bag thats on the Air Lift MK4 specific kit.


_Modified by ebrunn at 12:54 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

That kit you bought was defintely not the kit i was refering to.. Those bags are going to be too big for what you want, the strut is going to be long as well... I was referring to the one using sleeve bags, its meant for front or rear struts. ITs what all mk1-mk3 run in rears... 
I hope it works, but its going to need some modding....


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

Its the kit my fabricator, and our parts dealer decided on.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (ebrunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_I think we need some new front struts. The stocks are bottoming out way too early and its not even tucking tire. I have the Aerosport coilovers already, what could I get to work?

_Modified by ebrunn at 7:47 PM 6-9-2009_

ditch the struts and run tubular control arms....its coming someones is going to do it... made a post about it in the beginning of the air suspension forum days and people laughed. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...looks good so far


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_T I was referring to the one using sleeve bags, its meant for front or rear struts. ITs what all mk1-mk3 run in rears 

Santi i dont think it is a good idea to run chapman kit on the front with McPherson setup those struts are not meant to hold the side pressure that you get with mcpherson and will most likely bent.
but i do believe the ones that available for mcpherson rears with sleeve bags over them could work.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

By definition, a "chapman strut" is meant for the rear of a car and shouldn't be used in place of a macpherson . A Chapman strut is just a macpherson strut minus the ability to twist/turn for steering. 'Chapman' isn't the name of the company that makes them








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapman_strut
I run the chapmans on the rear and they certainly aren't meant to be used up front. The top mount twists separately from the bottom perches which would destroy the bags quickly when you turned the wheel.
You could definitely run the sleeves up front as long as it's meant to be a macpherson setup and won't twist http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

you could run them up front, if you really wanted to.
i was going to do it in the mk1 and everyone told me "they couldnt handle turning" ect. 
however, i called Kevin at AAC and he said the set up would be fine. 
so i ordered a set, but i sold them because thats right about when the bagyard group buy came about.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

I'm pretty sure there is a difference between the macpherson rear and the chapman strut. The part number for the shock is different, despite the fact that both use a sleeve bag. I'm not sure about the turning stuff, but a macpherson strut has to take bending forces under braking and cornering where a chapman strut doesn't.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
ditch the struts and run tubular control arms....its coming someones is going to do it... made a post about it in the beginning of the air suspension forum days and people laughed. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...looks good so far


Yeah, me and Keith from Nfamus joked about that. If this wasn't my daily driver and I could leave it with him for a large amount of time I would do it in a heart beat. Maybe someday. He'd be the only person I let do it. Just usually works on trucks but he's awesome at fabricating.
Some of his work:
http://www.nfamusairsuspension.com/page3.htm 


_Modified by ebrunn at 3:48 AM 6-13-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Agree w/ Misha and Andrew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But i was referring mostly to the bag more than the strut it self. If a front strut can use a sleeve bag it creates tons of clearance.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
But i was referring mostly to the bag more than the strut it self. If a front strut can use a sleeve bag it creates tons of clearance. 

Yah for sure. The Scion front struts from EasyStreet use sleeves and I'd imagine they give some extra clearance.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

The kit you ordered for the front is the exact kit i have on my car. Im layed out to the axle now, with a little more modifying i should be able to lay out just fine. Great kit, i basically run mine at 180psi and haven't had a problem yet!!

Car looks great can't wait to see more


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_The kit you ordered for the front is the exact kit i have on my car. Im layed out to the axle now, with a little more modifying i should be able to lay out just fine. Great kit, i basically run mine at 180psi and haven't had a problem yet!!

Car looks great can't wait to see more









Thanks, went over and looked over at the kit and it looks great. Stuts have dampening knobs on them so you can adjust the stiffness on them. Wont even come close to running 180psi on them though. Expect more pics of the rear tomorrow. Finished the upper mounts for the bags and just need to get the rear socks mounted. Aiming to get it all finished by Saturday or Sunday.


_Modified by ebrunn at 1:27 AM 6-17-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_i basically run mine at 180psi

Holy .... Really?


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

cant wait...


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The Truth (ebrunn)*

sick as hell


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, Santi was right about the front struts. The bag fits but the struts are a little too long so the front dosent sit that good. Drove it back home to Minnesota for the summer so we'll get back to working on the front prolly in August. Prolly will end up buying some bagyards.




























































































_Modified by ebrunn at 5:46 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks like alot of wasted fab work......


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: The Truth (ebrunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_Bagging my 99 Beetle the right way. Enjoy the progress. 

for us that have been doing it the *wrong* way im not that impressed.
sorry


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_looks like alot of wasted fab work......

sadly, i feel the same way


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

lol, dont know how much lower you can get the rear on these beetles. Nothing was done to the front cept putting the shocks on.


_Modified by ebrunn at 11:57 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

don't care what anyone says, im impressed. It's trial and error people. So he bought front struts that don't lay out, no big deal. Fix them or buy bagyards, on the flip side i would like to see any of you cars that lay out like this in the rear. Not independent suspensions either. Fix or buy new front struts and its perfect!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_don't care what anyone says, im impressed. It's trial and error people. So he bought front struts that don't lay out, no big deal. Fix them or buy bagyards, on the flip side i would like to see any of you cars that lay out like this in the rear. Not independent suspensions either. Fix or buy new front struts and its perfect!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (85vrcoupe)*

Not knocking the work at all, but the rear, I FEEL is going to be lower than the fronts will be even w. BY.
Just saying..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Not knocking the work at all, but the rear, I FEEL is going to be lower than the fronts will be even w. BY.
Just saying..









being a beetle owner and having bagyards all around i happen to agree with this, all that rear work was pointless imo
im not nocking on the work, obviously he can weld and fabricate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

So just because the rear will be lower than the front it was a pointless project? Hilarious.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

I never said it was pointless, but the time you took to do this could've just been done w. bags and little to no fabrication, IMO.
I just dont like reverse rake so thats where my opinion comes from, if you like it then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

do I hear a body drop coming?


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Yeah, prolly true, but then it would have just been another cookie cutter build.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

Outside this build and the pictures, is anyone honestly going to know the difference between a bagged beetle running AH 2s or you're modded beam and bags? (we can find out considering there is a NB in dallas running that already) being different JUST to be different doesn't make sense.
Granted you didnt start w. the intention of it being a cookie cutter, the end result is still that. Like i said respect the work but all for what?
Matt, yes, body drop and i'll retract everything i said















looking forward to seeing the front low too.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Hmmm... imagine the fab work done in the rear being applied to the front?







His fabricator might be able to do something with the suspension up front.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ being different JUST to be different 

In my opinion, that statement describes the minitruck scene. Lowness is assumed, and wild or unique mods are what they pay attention to. Sometimes they even disregard function and/or aesthetics for the sake of being different. This car was built by a minitruck shop. They think all our cars look the same. Not hating, just saying.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Like i've said, i wasnt knocking the build or the car or the fabricator and wasn't trying to come off like a douche just stating how i felt about the end result and the future plans.
Prove me wrong and i'll owe you and the fabricator a beer, which is possible since you are local and i'm sure i'll see you around at some point







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
In my opinion, that statement describes the minitruck scene. Lowness is assumed, and wild or unique mods are what they pay attention to. Sometimes they even disregard function and/or aesthetics for the sake of being different. This car was built by a minitruck shop. They think all our cars look the same. Not hating, just saying. 

pretty much sums it up right their.

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Like i've said, i wasnt knocking the build or the car or the fabricator and wasn't trying to come off like a douche just stating how i felt about the end result and the future plans.
Prove me wrong and i'll owe you and the fabricator a beer, which is possible since you are local and i'm sure i'll see you around at some point







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No offense taken. I'm looking into what to do on front now and some wheels and tires as well. Currently have 205/55's on the stocks so I think getting some 17's or so with 35's or 40's will help out as well.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

IMO, 35 series is a little wild on a 17 for upfront. I'm looking forward to the progress. 
When you get back down in TX pm me or something, i'd like to take a look at the beast and show off mine


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I really know nothing about tires but I just though there is a lot of excess rubber on what I have now.


_Modified by ebrunn at 3:50 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

im running 235/45 17's on my rears right now and they are big. I have 215's on the fronts and I plan to run 215's all around.
granted im on 9.5" wide wheels.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

talk to VAGwhore (Ross) local RS NB on air...
he's run a few different wheel selections so far w. different tire sizes, etc.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

will do. Do you know what he ran in the front shock and bag wise?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ebrunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_will do. Do you know what he ran in the front shock and bag wise?

He is on bags over coilovers
and some inspiration from over the pond


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Ross is on B&Gs w. aerosports


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Work was good, rear could've gotten close to that drop w/o modifying anything, so in that sense i feel it was wasted time/work.. 
I'm impressed that you actually took the time to do it, but it doesnt show much except for the people that know the car from the forums, but like someone else said, a random person walking by isnt going to notice. 
I told you those fronts woulnt work, with that siad i dont think you need to go and spend the money on bagyards sine you already hve these. 
you put them togther, take them apart, cut them, raise your strut tower, and put the **** on the ground, Done.... 
Go all out, do mad work front and rear, or none... Why do custom beam, and then bolt on struts that still wont put you on the ground.... they'll go lower than what you're at now, but if you wanna go all out, then go all out, you can fab stuff, so do more... 
I feellike you're almost giving up halfway, rear goes down, so do the front now...


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

bump from the dead....
just curious if the front end was ever straightened out?


----------

